# Apprenticeship Physical Test



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

nnazem said:


> Hello everyone, I am applying to the union test here in Chicago, and I just got a letter saying that I need to take a physical test.
> 
> What exactly should I be looking forward to? Am I going to have to do 50 push ups in 1 minute?


I would think you would have to be able to do things that electricians do. Climb a ladder, pick up and carry heavy conduit... THings like that.

~Matt


----------



## nnazem (Nov 14, 2008)

Someone at the test site said I'd have to carry 100 pounds of pipes on my shoulder, and run back and forth around the gym.

I expected climbing a ladder, the whole hundred pounds of pipes on my shoulder was unexpected though.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You would be AMASED at the amount of stuff you can carry on your shoulder if balanced right. When I did underground construction, I could carry 20' pieces of 8" PVC that were almost an inch thick. I couldnt carry it all that far.. but I could go for 100 feet or so across a dirt field. Those things were durn heavy!

~Matt


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess being in the middle of nowhere has it's attributes ! None of the future apprentices in any local of Montana had to go through a physical test ! I can see why they would implement it in bigger cities , and more populated states though . I even had one gal in my first year class stand up in front of everyone to say the most remarkable thing she had done so far was learn how to use a sawzall ! I don't care who you are....don't say something like that in front of a bunch of guys ! She was drummed out shortly after becauese she wouldn't use any of the power tools .


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

Never heard of a physical test, that's a new one. I can't imagine it would be much. I don't think they are going to have someone carry anywhere near 100 pounds. The cost of the liability insurance to have that kind of test would be very expensive. And a word to the wise, do not carry that kind of weight, get help. A companies safety policies will include something about avoiding heavy lifting, it is a requirement from the insurance company so they can deny your claim for medical treatment for the surgery on your back. There is a concept called shared liability, meaning that if you do something that causes your injury that you then become partly liable for not following the company safety rules. Trust me, the workers comp insurance company will look for any little reason to deny benefits. They'll pay for the first couple of doctor visits, but long term disability will be a fight.
If there is a physical test, I would do something like having you bend a piece of 1/2" emt or something that tests hand and eye coordination.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

From some of the slugs I have seen as apparentices if you cannot pass the PT test you should get to the gym ASAP.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

UK apprentices physical test comprises

Get out of bed
stay awake
stop excercising thumbs on mobile phone
stay awake


Unfortunately there is no physical test here for apprentices, would that there was


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes hit the GYM!!!
I heard that you have to carry a 110LBs of pipe up a ladder with a drill in the other hand. Then down.
Then off of an extension ladder reach around a corner and mount a wall pac. after drilling the bricks with a Hilti.

Thats just the AM program.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Need I say more?

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=4211


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

If your referring to local 134, be prepared to go through a rigorous routine of calisthenics including sets of 30-40 pushups, 40 jumping jacks, sit ups, leg lifts, squats with enough rest in between exercises to only get in position for the next exercise... You will go through this routine continually for about 20 minutes straight. This may not seem to difficult, but I promise you that if your cardio is not up to par, you BETTER start practicing all this now... (AND IF YOU GET ACCEPTED YOU WILL BE DOING IT EVERY DAY FOR YOUR FIRST 11 WEEKS OF SCHOOL.) 

After your cardio, you will have to carry a bundle of 1/2" Rigid pipe around the hallways of the school - equivalent to about 200-300 yards I would say. I am not sure how much a bundle of 1/2" Rigid weighs but I would say something close to around 70 pounds... 

Lastly you will be expected to be able to climb a 3 story scaffold while wearing a harness. 

You will appreciate being in shape when you get in the field. Take it serious and start practicing all this stuff before you test so you can stand out in a positive way... You don't want to one fo the "others." I personally witnessed people pass out while going through this process and some have even had to go to the hospital because they are so out of shape... If you smoke, STOP... Eat a good meal that morning but don't eat too much because you might be seeing it again. Don't drink the night before and make sure your hydrated.

Good Luck and if you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> If your referring to local 134, be prepared to go through a rigorous routine of calisthenics including sets of 30-40 pushups, 40 jumping jacks, sit ups, leg lifts, squats with enough rest in between exercises to only get in position for the next exercise...


If that is rigorous for a young man we as a country are in trouble.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I was in pretty damn good shape, better than most, and it was not EASY and anyone that says it is EASY after doing it is lying! Now I am not saying it was the most difficult thing in the world, but you will be sucking a ton of air after it! Maybe you missed that you do it for about 20 minutes straight which means your doing the routine 5-6 times over with no rest. Like I said, it sounds a LOT easier than it is, but I do agree that all "young men" should be able to do it and not pass out like I have seen some do!


----------



## nnazem (Nov 14, 2008)

*now i may be out of shape...*

but i'm not so out of shape that i'll pass out from doing that.

while i will not be able to do like 60 push ups in a row, i'll be fine if we do sets of 30...that's no big deal.

and seriously, thanks for all the information on the physical portion. i was scared, but i'll be fine.


----------



## djpluckg (Nov 16, 2008)

do u have any Info on This years Apprenticeship test or a link to some site that will help me out


----------



## nnazem (Nov 14, 2008)

did you not receive a practice book for the test? some of the questions in the book are literally in the test.

you have to do the paper folding test, find the next number in the sequence, simple alegbra and a little bit of geometry. Then theres the reading section where they basically give you a paragraph and you answer questions from it.

Finally, there's the phsyics section, which basically says if you spin one cog this way, how does this one turn? 

it's really simple. my only real advice besides dusting up on your math skills is when you're doing the reading analysis, the test will go much quicker if you read the questions, and then try to find the answers in the text.

If you didn't receive the practice test book, I'll give you my copy, just send me a line.


----------



## djpluckg (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks I did Get the Pratice test! Just wanted to Know If any Of this was actually Going to be On the test! Wich section Has The most ?'s


----------



## nnazem (Nov 14, 2008)

every section has about 40-50 questions. including the physics section.

dont worry, you'll do fine on the test if you did fine in the book.


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Eventually the IBEW wants all apprentices to look like this guy....


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Big R said:


> Eventually the IBEW wants all apprentices to look like this guy....


Hazing of apprentices might stop...... :laughing:


----------

